# NEEDED H S Precision stock, used preferably



## The91Bravo (Apr 14, 2008)

I am looking for a _*used*_ Remington 700 Long Action BDL HS Precision stock with adjustable butt and cheek... anyone got one or a source???

Or a location for a cheaper new one... they are about $500-600 new that I can find


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 25, 2008)

I cannot say enough about HS Precision Stocks customer service.

I placed the order, and in the comments, told them who was building it for me, and they replied with "fax your military ID and you get this discount"  Which was almost $100.  I replied, told them I was no longer in military, but a LEO.  Their reply was basically, 'cool fax your LEO ID and you still get the discount.

Got the stock 2 days later, and here she is:

Sweet... the beginning of a beautiful thing... Pro Tactical Stock for Rem 700 LA BDL...


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice. Cant wait to see it all together.  What kind of glass will you be using?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 26, 2008)

Leu, MK IV LR/T with TMR...

(and think... ^^^^ there are a bunch of folks that know what that last comment of mine means)  LMFAO


----------

